
Liquid blood found inside a prehistoric 42,000 year old foal - bra-ket
http://siberiantimes.com/science/casestudy/news/unique-in-palaeontology-liquid-blood-found-inside-a-prehistoric-42000-year-old-foal/
======
kylek
Off-topic-ish but had to look it up because it caught my eye - the Batagai
depression[0] (pictured in article) looks quite beautiful and surreal. Almost
like an alien ship or huge manta ray landed there (or both!)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batagaika_crater](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batagaika_crater)

~~~
Ericson2314
Reading it's kinda scary out of control feedback loop. Like a permafrost
ulcer.

------
rurban
They did a similar feat with a mammoth, which they caught on film. See the
documentary "Genesis 2.0"

The mammoth DNA was not really good enough to successfully clone it so far,
let's see how good this DNA is. They are certainly better prepared now

